# fly reels under $300



## mcjakershaker89 (Jul 11, 2012)

i dont like asking these kinds of questions, but im in the market for a 9wt ish fly reel for tarpon and a LA redfish trip, and i was looking for a reel with a drag that will hold up and all that. all reviews i cam across were for $500+ 

i currently have a colton crII with 7wt line so if that would work for LA reds that be even better, truth is everything ive caught down here i havent really NEEDED to use reel so not sure what all she can do...

also any opinions on airflo fly lines?

theeeeeeenks,

-Jake


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Colton Torrent
Galvan Torque II
Ross Evolution LT


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Orvis Hydros IV


----------



## Semper Fly (Jun 11, 2011)

I second on the Orvis Hydros IV!


----------



## mcjakershaker89 (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks fellas.... Im definitley a fan of my colton so the torrent is soundin pretty good....


----------



## chicubs9 (Oct 24, 2012)

Just got the new Orvis Hydros reel and they are great. It was $225 and it is large arbor great for tarpon and reds. Holds plenty of line and backing and the drag is great. Also very light weight


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

I'd trust all of the reels listed for drum, even BIGS, as they tend to be more of a bulldog than a fast moving train like tarpon.


I'd even add the larger TFO BVK reels or their large arbors.

That said, think it depends on the size and attitude of the tarpon you plan to chase along with how long any of the reels can maintain a 5/7lbs of drag (depending on tippet size).

Even drum like this










won't test the reel like a tarpon in the same size range (40/60lbs) and those bigger may leave you with a warranty repair claim.

Before I catch Hades, the reel in the pic is a Tibor Riptide, the rod a 9wt BVK, my go to light tarpon set-up.  While not one of the reels listed above, plenty of friends use those for big drum/AJs/large false albacore/dolphin with great success, but tarpon step it up a notch and so should you.  

Good Fishing!!!

PS   I'm a firm believer in putting more in a reel than a rod for BIG fish!


----------



## sbinckes (Dec 25, 2012)

Danielsson are a very nice, cheap-ish reel, especially the lightweight 8-12 (LW) & Featherweight 7-10 (FW) options...

http://www.danielsson-flyreels.se/index.php?page=startsida&lang=en


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I have had the hrdros iv for a bit now. It is a great reel for the money. The colton should be fine for reds.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

I catch 10-15lb Drum on my 5Wt and 8Wt in LA.  I rarely get into my backing.  After the initial hook up and brief run.  Its like they put it in 4x4 low with diff lockers on.  They dont go far or fast.  Get a Tarpon reel like someone else said above.


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

I just got the Colton torrent an all I can say is wow and the rod is even a wow


----------



## Rhenn (Nov 16, 2012)

As far as Air Flo lines go, I have been using the Ridge bonefish line and really like it. Tangles less, casts great!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

The Colton's are badass, a little heavy, but quality reels. I also like Orvis reels.

I've never had good encounters with the Airflo Ridge line, it stayed tangled 24/7. I switched over to Wulff's bermuda triangle taper and haven't looked back. I still use my buddies rods every now and then with the AirFlo and still don't like it. I have a new Ridge Line that came with a tear in the plastic coating, on a spool somewhere in one of my drawers. My buddy had the same issue where his Airflo came with a tear on the plastic coating. 

With that said, there are many who really love that line, and I'm sure they have had great experiences with it. I cannot say that I did, and it's a shame, for the line did cast pretty good.


----------

